# Northbridge chips



## rewalston (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm having a complete brain freeze here. What is the easiest way to remove the northbridge and southbridge chips from the boards? I've checked the back of the boards and there's no solder spots on them. If I try to pry them up with a knife they break. I'd rather get them off whole if possible.

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Rusty!

I use my propane torch at a low setting. Apply a bit of heat on top & a bit on the back side until the solder melts & I remove them.

Take care!

Phil


----------



## rewalston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Phil, my mind just kind of blanked out...the lack of solder on the back made my mind think it wouldn't work. Go figure.

Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone of these will work:
http://www.google.ie/search?q=hand+held+heat+gun&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=BXaKT7XFFMaBhQeIyb2yCQ&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CEMQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

You may even confiscate and use your wife hair dryer :lol:


----------



## rewalston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Pat, my wife would kill me if I took her hair dryer. But I already have a heatgun, not sure what the temp output it has but it will definitely set a board on fire. 

Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use highest setting apply heat directly on top of chip for about 10-15 seconds, that is enough for solder to melt - then I use this:


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 15, 2012)

I simply tap a small screw driver underneath and pry off as I keep tapping, trying to keep in one piece.
A putty knife may also work with a few light taps as you guide it underneath to split it from the board. It usually comes off in one piece for me with a little practice.

Jim


----------



## rewalston (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll have to give those a try once it quits raining....electricity and rain don't mix very well and scares the hell out of my wife.

Rusty


----------



## zenophryk (Apr 16, 2012)

I use a thin flexible putty knife. I sharpened the edge a little to make it go in easier. These chips have a small gap between the chip and board, so I slide the putty knife into that gap, give it a few wacks with a heavy object (usually pliers) and they pop right off. 2 seconds each, no electric or propane needed, and the same tool will take off just about all the chips on the board if you want.


----------



## kronix (Apr 20, 2012)

I bend the boards over my knee until it half pops off then pry it off with a flathead. its the easiest way i have found.


----------



## 924T (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm using a wood chisel, and one good whack with that will usually stand the chip up.

Many times the chip is still being held by some of the fine copper wires (traces?) that have been ripped
from the surface of the motherboard, but one pass with the blade of the chisel normally solves
that problem.

Some of the miniature solder balls will usually go flying around.

I found that the glass center of the chip would sometimes shatter, so I simply put a piece of blue
painter's masking tape on the center of the chip, and then peel it off after the chip is off the
board, over a waste basket. It's better than getting hit in the face by flying micro-shards
of glass!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 20, 2012)

I had to chime in on this one. Vibrating multitools, you know the ones that cut pretty much anything, make very fast work of flat chips. Truthfully, they make fast work of anything on a board. I've been planning to do a vid on using one, maybe in this next batch of motherboards. I can completely strip a mother board in about 3 minutes with mine. Just an idea.


----------



## Geo (Oct 20, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> I had to chime in on this one. Vibrating multitools, you know the ones that cut pretty much anything, make very fast work of flat chips. Truthfully, they make fast work of anything on a board. I've been planning to do a vid on using one, maybe in this next batch of motherboards. I can completely strip a mother board in about 3 minutes with mine. Just an idea.



this has been discussed (like most every thing else) before. most of the components contain copper beryllium legs. any grinding or sanding or cutting with high speed tools causes dust of these metals to become airborne. a very bad end for a few dollars worth of metal.


----------

